#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-05-18
<CaseyM> mornin, all.
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-05-19
<az7> hey hi
#ubuntu-us-ar 2012-05-16
<kwadroke> hello
<kwadroke> anyone else on/
<kwadroke> ?
<kwadroke> back, if anyone else is here
#ubuntu-us-ar 2013-05-15
<TommyT> Crowded channel for chat night tonight!
<TommyT> sadly ubuntulog2 isn't very "chatty"
<TommyT> ChanServ has a lot to say, but shh... not publicly.
